# My kid brother had a heart attack last night.



## Pappy (Sep 13, 2019)

Woke up to a message from my SIL that Chuck was taken to a Binghamton hospital. Got a message later stating that they couldn’t open valve enough to put in stent, but feeder vessels had grown around plugged pipe. Never heard of such a thing. The other artery will also need a stent in a few weeks. He’s coming home Sunday so I’ll find out more about this then. Heart attacks are very unusual in my family tree. Guess he drew the short straw.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 13, 2019)

So sorry Pappy, I hope your brother gets well soon. Seems like a good sign that they are letting him come home before getting the stent. He must be stable.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 13, 2019)

Wow Pappy....Hope everything for your brother will be well....


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 13, 2019)

Dang, man
Please keep us posted


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 13, 2019)

Hope all goes well with him.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2019)

Hugs to you Pappy and prayer offered.


----------



## norman (Sep 13, 2019)

*Hope all goes well.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 13, 2019)

So sorry to hear this Pappy.  I hope he will recover well.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 13, 2019)

Sorry, Pappy.  Hope all goes well for him.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 13, 2019)

Best wishes for his recovery.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2019)

*Best wishes for your brothers' recovery Pappy.. *


----------



## terry123 (Sep 14, 2019)

Sending prayers for your brother.


----------



## Lara (Sep 14, 2019)

I just prayed for your brother, for you, and for your family during this difficult time.


----------



## 911 (Sep 14, 2019)

Wishing your brother gets well in the coming time.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2019)

Hoping for a full and speedy recovery...


----------



## toffee (Sep 14, 2019)

he will be just fine --stent will sort the problem out 'met a few people who had it done when hubbs was in hospital having major surgery last year ..


----------



## hearlady (Sep 14, 2019)

Sorry. I hope he does well.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 14, 2019)

I sure hope all goes well with him, Pappy


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2019)

Best wishes for all to go well Pappy..


----------



## Ronni (Sep 14, 2019)

Oh dear  

Still it’s good that he’s coming home awhile. Sending love and light to you and yours Pappy


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2019)

What a worrisome situation, Pappy.  Hoping for the best for your family.


----------



## Trade (Sep 14, 2019)

Pappy said:


> but feeder vessels had grown around plugged pipe. Never heard of such a thing.



https://my.clevelandclinic.org/health/articles/17063-coronary-arteries
*



			What is collateral circulation?
		
Click to expand...

*


> Collateral circulation is a network of tiny blood vessels, and, under normal conditions, not open. When the coronary arteries narrow to the point that blood flow to the heart muscle is limited (coronary artery disease), collateral vessels may enlarge and become active. This allows blood to flow around the blocked artery to another artery nearby or to the same artery past the blockage, protecting the heart tissue from injury.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 14, 2019)

I have my fingers crossed for your brother and hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 14, 2019)

Best wishes for his recovery.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hope everything turns out the right way for your brother.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 14, 2019)

Trade said:


> https://my.clevelandclinic.org/health/articles/17063-coronary-arteries


Very good information. Thanks.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 14, 2019)

They wouldn't let him come home if he wasn't stable. He may not be able to do much and be taking lots of meds. I think, if they can't put in stents they will do a bypass. Not sure. You will find out more info soon.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 14, 2019)

Omigosh. Hope he's going to be okay. Whatsisname, the father of my children, had a stent in 1991, another in 1992, finally had bypass in 1995. He's still alive and well nearly 20 years later.


----------



## twinkles (Sep 14, 2019)

pappy---prayers being sent your way for your brother


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 14, 2019)

Wilson has a good cardiology team. 
Keeping good thoughts.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2019)

Got a note from SIL yesterday.

3 blockages, one cant be fixed, but one was cleaned out. Another in a few weeks. He feels pretty good, but hates taking 3 heart meds and no exertion for now, which he hates.

Chuck was one that had to be doing something all the time. He will have to slow down for awhile. News is good and thanks for your prayers and good thoughts. Pappy


----------



## Keesha (Sep 17, 2019)

Sorry about your brother Pappy .
I wish you all the best.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 17, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your brother Pappy, wishing the best for him, hope he's doing okay.


----------



## MeAgain (Sep 17, 2019)

Hope he is is better soon.


----------



## Mike (Sep 18, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your brother Pappy, but
I am happy to read that he is on the mend.

Mike.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2019)

Sorry this is late, I Just found out this morning. Hope all is well, with Chuck, Pappy.  I add my prayers and best wishes to the pile.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 5, 2019)

Update on Chuck, my brother. Had the final stint put in Nov. 25th and they said he had a 80% blockage in the artery. He starts rehab soon and tells me he is feeling much better already. Chuck is 72, 10 years younger than me.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)

That's very good news  that he feels so much better, Pappy!!..


----------



## StarSong (Nov 5, 2019)

Thank you for the happy update.  You and yours must be so relieved that Chuck has been given a new lease on life.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 5, 2019)

Just found out that my brother in law will have a heart valve replacement December 2nd in Shreveport, La. The surgeon said they now have a valve that will last 10 years. He is 70 now so that should give him another 10 years.  He has trouble slowing down as he has been a farmer all his life and always worked from early morning until dark at night.  Doctor has been telling him for past 5 years to slow it down but its not in him.  He comes from a long line of farmers. He has farmed everything. Cotton, soybeans, wheat, crawfish and catfish ponds, etc. Now due to the situation with China and the political situation he is raising cattle only with contracts.  Even when he is at home he is cooking or repairing things in the garage.  The man can cook anything especially wild game he has caught or trapped.   His deer steaks are the most tender you have ever eaten! I will eat anything he has cooked or killed.  Cannot say that about most people that try to cook wild game as it will be tough and have that wild,gamey taste.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

I am just seeing this entire thread for the first time, and adding my caring, Pappy.

What a message it was, for you to have woken up to, back then, when this unexpectedly began with your brother.

I am glad he is progressing through the series of stressful steps, well now.  To us, he seems young for all of that, but can happen at any age, and regardless of our histories.
I hope he continues to improve, now.

Thinking of you and your bil, too, Terry.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Update on Chuck, my brother. Had the final stint put in Nov. 25th and they said he had a 80% blockage in the artery. He starts rehab soon and tells me he is feeling much better already. Chuck is 72, 10 years younger than me.


Thanks for the update @Pappy


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

First time seeing this, and Glad he is doing better... Prayers and thoughts to him, and your Family... God Bless!


----------

